# Black Tan x Broken Show buck



## Ruthy (Oct 3, 2008)

Born this morning, all black eyed as expected. Mum is doing well as it is her first litter and she has a nice groups of experienced nannies in there!
The litter will be reduced, but will get pics ASAP!

R


----------

